# Flyer - würde mich über meinungen freuen :-)



## deelight (21. November 2005)

hallo!

ich habe erstmal einen vorentwurf für einen flyer gemacht.
bitte um nachsicht, ich bin kein profi, das werdet ihr ohnehin im entwurf sehen *gg*

für eure kritik/meinung und vor allem änderungsvorschläge/verbesserungen
wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!

lg
dee


----------



## mogmog (21. November 2005)

Ich finde es Prinzipiell OK

Ich würde aber die Gelbe schrift KRÄFTIGER machen. Damit es nicht so im blau untergeht.
Vieleicht würde ich noch eine interesantere Form nehmen wenn du nicht gerade darann gebunden bist.

grüße


----------



## da_Dj (21. November 2005)

Zum Flyer: Ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber fast unlesbar. Das Orange ist sehr sehr schwer auf dem hellen Blau zu entziffern und das dunkle Blau kommt auch nicht so viel besser weg. Da ich mit Flyern aber nicht sooo viel am Hut hab spar ich mir den Rest.

[OT] Du bist im falschen (Unter-)Forum gelandet, das gehört eher in die Creative Lounge, ausserdem bitte unbedingt auf die Netiquette - insbesondere P. 12 Groß- und Kleinschreibung - achten. Ansonsten noch viel Spaß hier  [/OT]


----------



## thecamillo (21. November 2005)

Meine Vorredner haben vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Du die Platzverteilung nicht optimal genutzt hast! 

In dem blauen Bogen sitzt die Schrift zu weit links an - Da muss mehr Raum rein (rechts hast du Raum ohne Ende) - zumal der ZAB im obrigen Teil zu groß ist und *BITTE Schriften NIEMALS in PS transformieren* - Entwerder die Schrift sieht so aus und falls nicht such eine die es tut oder lass es sein mit der Transformation - Das sieht nämlich voll Scheibenkleister aus!

Hab ich was vergessen? Hmmmm.

Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich Dir die Note 3 geben!

mfg thecamillo

Hab doch noch was vergessen und zwar:

Wenn du Platzhalter sprich Dummytext verwendest nimm bitte diesen

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua.

oder von hier direkt: http://www.lipsum.com


----------



## deelight (21. November 2005)

Hi!

Danke für Eure Anregungen!

Vorerst abseits des Flyers: muß das groß- und kleinschreiben echt sein?
Da braucht man ja eine halbe Stunde mehr für den Text...

1. die 2 Farben blau und gelb sind vorgegeben Farben. Daran kann ich leider nichts ändern - mir ist auch bewußt, dass die beiden Farben auf der Basis blau schwer lesbar sind..die Hintergrundfarbe Blau hat sich aufgrund des Himmels vom Foto als Basisfarbe ergeben.
Gibt es Alternativen die Schriften hervorzuheben?
2. der Rahmen sollte für den Vorweg-Druck am herkömmlichen Drucker sein, damit mir nicht die Schrift abgeschnitten wird.
3. @camillo: was genau meinst Du mit: "zumal der ZAB im obrigen Teil zu groß ist und BITTE Schriften NIEMALS in PS transformieren" ich habe den Text in Photoshop geschrieben (das 24 größer ist auch vorgegeben)
4. super - ein Dummytext 
5. ich wollte die Form etwas konservativ halten, da das Klientel auch ein solches ist 

dee (meinen Namen darf ich kleinschreiben? ;-)


----------



## da_Dj (21. November 2005)

Wenn die Farben nur grob vorgegeben sind und du noch Spielraum hast, würde ich experimentieren, bis du etwas besser lesliches hast, evtl mit Konturen oder ähnlichem (allerdings nicht übertreiben  ) für bessere Lesbarkeit sorgen. Du könntest ja auch das helle Blau etwas abschwächen/verdunkeln, je nachdem was besser zur Geltung kommt. Was das Transofrmieren angeht, meint er sicherlich nicht die Größe, sondern, dass du es die Schrift schlicht "verzerrt" hast, bzw. zuviele Größen verwendet wurden die diesen Eindruck entstehen lassen.

Was eine optimalere Ausnutzung der Fläche angeht, bzw. Aufteilung im Allgemeinen, Stichwort: Goldener Schnitt (musst mal nach suchen, gibts genug zu).
[OT]
@ Camillo ... Dummy-Text wird zwar meist verwendet, mach ich auch, ist aber meiner Meinung nach kein zwingendes Muss 

@dee ... Die Zeit fürs Groß- und Kleinschreiben musst du dir schon nehmen  Damit wird es schlicht einfacher und flüssiger zu lesen, was den Leuten die dir helfen (wollen) es erleichtert zu verstehen worum es eigentlich geht, denk mal die zwei Minuten, die das mehr in Anspruch nimmt sollten ein angemessener Preis für die Hilfe die einen erwartet sein, oder nicht? 
[/OT]


----------



## Vale-Feil (23. November 2005)

Offtopic: Wie wurde eigentlich die Stadt hinter diesem Kreis sichtbar gemacht?


----------



## thecamillo (23. November 2005)

Nicht die Stadt wird sichtbar gemacht sondern der Kreis! In Photoshop hat man die Option die Ebenendeckkraft zu senken und somit werden darunterliegende Ebenen sichtbar mit hinzufügen neuer Ebenen und transparenten Farbverläufen kannst Du Über- und Abgänge erzeugen!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## thecamillo (23. November 2005)

da_Dj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ Camillo ... Dummy-Text wird zwar meist verwendet, mach ich auch, ist aber meiner Meinung nach kein zwingendes Muss



stimmt!  

Schrift besser sichtbar gestalten hmmmmm:

Ebenenoption Kontur, X px, mitte, Weis


----------



## Vale-Feil (23. November 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht die Stadt wird sichtbar gemacht sondern der Kreis! In Photoshop hat man die Option die Ebenendeckkraft zu senken und somit werden darunterliegende Ebenen sichtbar mit hinzufügen neuer Ebenen und transparenten Farbverläufen kannst Du Über- und Abgänge erzeugen!
> 
> mfg thecamillo



Ist mir schon klar aber warum ist dann der Rest nicht auch durchsichtig? Wie hat er das gemacht?


----------



## _blondie_ (24. November 2005)

Hallo dee,

hier ein paar Anregungen zu deinem Flyer:

1. Der Flyer soll doch gefaltet werden, oder? Auf DIN lang? 
Wenn ja, würder ich noch sehr darauf achten, wo welcher Text im Falz liegt. Grundsätzlich würde ich dies sogar vermeiden.

2. Wie bereits von anderen angesprochen: Schrift nie verzerren!
Und nicht 10 verscheidene Schriftgrößen verwenden.

3. Die Texte nicht im Photoshop schreiben, sondern im Layoutprogramm.
Hier kannst du nachträgliche Änderungen viel besser realisieren und du hast bessere typografische Funktionen.

4. Das Impressum ist viel zu groß! Hier kannst du eine kleinere Schrift wählen.

5. Das Hintergrundbild finde ich schön. Aber warum machst du den Bild-Bereich mit Text dunkler? Mach doch einen weißen Bogen als Hintergrund und setze die Transparenz entsprechend?!

Dann kannst du die Schrift kleiner machen und hast dadurch wesentlich mehr Platz, alles ordentlich zu strukturieren. Jetzt ist alles sehr unstrukturiert.
Keine Angst vor Freiraum! Nicht jeder Quadratmillimeter muss gestaltet sein!
Mehr "Luft" rein und alles wird edler.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir.

Gruß
blondie


----------



## PuReSteeL (24. November 2005)

Vom Typografischen muss man sagen, das rechtsbündiger Text so gar nicht geht. Der Teil wird nahezu unlesbar, weil das Auge dem nicht mehr folgen kann, soll heissen, dass Lesen diesen Teils wird ziemlich erschwert, so das man es unbewusst wohl einfach zur Seite legen wird. Schade eigentlich, weil an sich die Grundidee schon gut ist.


----------

